# Clive Owen Staring in Lionsgate's THE CONFIRMATION coming to DVD and Blu-ray 6/7/16



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Wonderfully Entertaining”
> - Pete Hammond, Deadline
> 
> *The Confirmation*
> ...


----------

